# Good gyms in north lanarkshire or glasgow



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

as above anyone know any? i currently use the council gyms although i feel the equipment us lacking sometimes.

plenty of machines and cardio gear but not much free weights barbells, power racks etc

cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

The JJB gym at the Fort shoppig centre is quite good.Got a large free weight section


----------



## glasgowmuscle (Oct 16, 2009)

I know it's a while since you posted here but City Gym in Pollokshaws is a fantastic gym - free weights, good solid training equipment for hard training. 24 Cogan Street, G43 1AP - www.citygymglasgow.co.uk

Cheers


----------

